# Kids and bowel movements



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

How long till the kids have a BM after birth? We have lots of urine but no poops yet. Just started Milk today--born Wednesday afternoon and been taking colostrum


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

:whatgoat: well i think withing 48 hours and if not i might call a vet or ask toth boer goats she real smart..... u know i love goat. i have a friend in livingston and in north houston they have kiko goats. but my husband says should be soon. using colostrom are u bottle feeding? isn't that the stuff u mix?

we will not have a brithing till next year as we are holding breeding till Nov 2011

good luck....hon i can understand the worry of a new situation. be calm. the answers will come and so should the pooh.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

That first black sticky poop (meconium) should pass in a day or so, then you'll get sticky mustard yellow for a few days.
You might not have seen it as some moms do a pretty good job at cleaning those behinds, :wink:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

well we are bottle feeding lots of pee-but no poop  

Tolers Boers-yes this is our first kidding! I pray yours go well-what an exciting time to look forward to!

I did confer w/the vet who delivered this kid and he instructed me to give an enema (sodium phosphate) so I guess I should go ahead and do it? I got a childs one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> well i think withing 48 hours and if not i might call a vet or ask toth boer goats she real smart


 Aww...thank you....your so sweet.. :hug:

The black tar looking poo plug.."Meconium" will come out ....relatively quickly....within hours after birth.....followed by..... their first colostrum.... when it goes through their systems.... so... if you don't see poo within say 1 day or two....and if you suspect the kid hasn't pooed ...give an Enema...put some Vaseline on the tip of the 3cc syringe.. for easy entry......you don't have to insert it very deep at all....just put the tip in....get some warm water in a syringe and slowly plunge it up their...I'd say start with 3cc...wait a little bit....if nothing happens ...then ...give 3 more and so on... until you see poo.... this will help unblock them... They will start pushing almost instantly..... Of course use your best judgment cause... if the kid doesn't poo after so long of trying then ....he/ she may of already done it... :wink:


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey I was wondering about the little kid. Is everything okay?
I hope so! hlala:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree...how is baby? :hug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi you two :grouphug: (Toth and Tolers) when I got home yesterday he was skwakin and I knew his tummy hurt because he did not want his bottle. Since I had the enema I gave it to him and he pooped and poooped! LOL 

Immediately he was better, he settled right down and went to town eating. He is doing wonderfully. I have been offering him colostrum and milk mix every 2 to 3 hours and he eats like a champ. The enema got him "running" right and he is now urinating and pooping (the yellow stuff) all on his own. 

We had him out in our den this morning. I have to say I honestly never thought I would laugh as a goat chased me son across the den and kitchen! but this little souls have a way of changing things-don't they??

We are giving him lots of kisses and huggs and good food. (I have to post later but sadly we lost the other 2 babies and the momma doe  we fought so hard this week to save her and she fought to-but nature took it's course. I am going to post under the rainbow bridge later with some pictures but I thought I would let you guys know on this post as well. 

I will also put up some happy pictures of the baby-we are very hopefull God will let him stay with us  Thank you for all of your care and concern


----------



## Tolers Boers (Jul 4, 2011)

:angelgoat: all goats go to heaven....i am so sorry for your plight and sounds like u all gave one heck of a fight. yes they change ur life. they really do. all my love to your dear one.....keep at it as it is nature and u have to sometimes give in.

sounds like the trooper pooper is on his way to recovery. what are u gonna name the little dude??? 

yes please poar i would love to see a pic of him...he is 1lucky goat.


just use your normal momma instinct and god will guide you. :angelgoat:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Hi you two :grouphug: (Toth and Tolers)


 That is wonderful news....glad he is OK now... congrats.. :leap: :greengrin:

I am so very sorry... for the loss of your momma and babies ...  :hug:


----------

